# SWF Y-Axis error 202



## stitch22 (Mar 15, 2019)

Before I spend $$$ on parts I don't need I'm hoping someone here can help.
I have T1501 giving me Y-axis 202 errors intermittently. Runs good for days then for no reason it errors out. I power down and it clears. It seems to be happening more lately. But not enough to isolate down to cable, board, or motor.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Had the same problem with ours years ago. Ended up buying the Y motor, IIRC it was around $900 at the time, and that fixed the problem.

Stitch It Intl has 4 or 5 different Y motors listed on their website with a considerable difference in price between them, you might have to open the machine up and find out which one you have first.


----------



## stitch22 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks,
I have looked and this is the Motor SWF - Y-MOTER (103H7823-0416) Part No: STMO1-000001.

Found it on Sew many parts and Stitch it International for $801.


----------

